# 3rd Chinese excursion - 54mm Dosing Funnel



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

So after the successful Chinese 54mm distribution tool and Chinese bottomless portafilter, I decided to try a new dosing funnel. The one I had previously was fine but [IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]I'd read on here because it rested down the inside of the portafilter, it promoted channelling down the sides of the basket. So I bought a Chinese one from Amazon for £6.75. This one sits on the top of the portafilter, thus there is no 'ring' round the side of the grounds once you lift it off to distribute/tamp.

I've used it three times...does it make a difference? Not sure, I always used to tap the portafilter anyway to distribute grounds, now I guess there's less distribution needed. But if you are after a funnel, this one is nicer and better made than the one many of us seem to buy (the cheap Amazon one). The funnel top isn't as tall/wide so you need to be a bit more careful when pouring in the grounds, but it's more solid and looks nice. I'd say it's a millimetre too big a fit, but it makes no difference when it's sitting on the portafilter.

Here's the link. If you were thinking about one I can assure you this Chinese company is legit. Took 8 days to arrive.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B087RSZGPJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

My old one, the one many of us get, if you want to compare:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07SLYCCRR/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The second pic I'm holding it very slightly off the portafilter top so you can see it doesn't drop down into the basket at all.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Your post is about 12 hours to late lol, i ordered the first one you has yesterday which is due to arrive tomorrow.

Given the fact I always tap the portafilter before levelling, which i will do after removing the funnel, I dont see why it would create channelling?


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

how heavy is it?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

😂 i use a plastic peppercorn tub to catch grinds, it fits perfectly in the pf hahaa


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

I use orphan espresso deep funnel for mine, but mainly to use for niche bottomless, it's stunning


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Dalerst said:


> Your post is about 12 hours to late lol, i ordered the first one you has yesterday which is due to arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Given the fact I always tap the portafilter before levelling, which i will do after removing the funnel, I dont see why it would create channelling?


 I thought the same but someone else seemed to think it promoted it. I thought for £6.75 I'd get one, see if it makes a difference. A bit of lockdown boredom too I think, I'm ordering a few things just because atm!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

facboy said:


> how heavy is it?


 It's 91.55g.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

wow, ok. that is heavy.


----------



## Griffo (Dec 31, 2017)

Dalerst said:


> Your post is about 12 hours to late lol, i ordered the first one you has yesterday which is due to arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Given the fact I always tap the portafilter before levelling, which i will do after removing the funnel, I dont see why it would create channelling?


 Same here 😂 I have already ordered and received the one that goes down the side. To be honest, I'm happy with it - my shots are definitely better and I'm able to distribute better with it. A quick tap downwards on the kitchen worktop soon levels it out and fills the sides where the funnel was.

Now just waiting on my distribution tool to get here from China!


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

After using it a couple of times im not having any troubles with channeling.


----------



## Myles (Mar 28, 2020)

Will it sit in the filter when grinding or do you have to hold it in place?


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Myles said:


> Will it sit in the filter when grinding or do you have to hold it in place?


 I dont think any of them will sit in the filter for grinding. I grind in to a cup first the use the funnel to transfer it to filter


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Dalerst said:


> After using it a couple of times im not having any troubles with channeling.


 After a week of use, can't say this new one has made any noticeable difference. It's heavy and well made but can't say it has any advantage of the other one.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Myles said:


> Will it sit in the filter when grinding or do you have to hold it in place?


 No. None of them fit over the portafilter when grinding as far as I know, there just isn't room. Most people grind into a cup/vessel and transfer.


----------



## Alexholt (Feb 1, 2019)

I am thinking about woodturning a few on these. Is there any interest generally in the idea? I can make them as tall and wide as in needed...


----------



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

I made my first funnel from mahogany but have just printed one in PLA. Works a treat.


----------

